# USACI jan.25-26 Galveston ,Tx.



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

SPL and SQ show .
Timeline Photos | Facebook


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

So who's going. I'm gonna try to make it.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

not making it.. the car is not ready.. waiting on a few parts!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh shizzzzz....snuck up on me! Anybody want to take my truck? I am sooooo busy with home projects!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

SoundJunkie said:


> Oh shizzzzz....snuck up on me! Anybody want to take my truck? I am sooooo busy with home projects!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



If I ain't working I'd take it for u broski. U know Fabio is here to help. Lol.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

pjc said:


> If I ain't working I'd take it for u broski. U know Fabio is here to help. Lol.


Fabio is too short to drive my truck!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

SoundJunkie said:


> Fabio is too short to drive my truck!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


This is true. And I'm actually on call this weekend. But I'll let him know u been thinking about him.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SoundJunkie said:


> Fabio is too short to drive my truck!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Its all about the girth!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Its all about the girth!


Says the midget

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

